# Jewel hatched an egg!!!



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

What a cute little fuzz ball my LF cochin, Jewel, worked so hard on hatching. I am so proud of her. She has 6 more eggs so there may be more fuzz balls to come.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, how precious  . Hopefully more fluffballs are on the way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Love fluffies!! Hope to see more soon!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well Jewel had another little fuzz ball but this poor baby is not as strong as the other it also had bedding plastered to it's rearend when I checked on it so it had to be washed off. I hope it is just tired from all that hard work hatching. Here it is. I also can hear another one trying to get out of it's egg so I will probably have another fuzz ball soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cochins are so darn cute


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well this little fuzz ball did not make it. It is very sad but I am glad it did not have to suffer long. I am also happy Jewel has a very healthy chick running around and causing trouble.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww. Sorry for the one that didn't make it. Glad for the one causing trouble! Anymore peeping out?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

She has 2 more and they are healthy and strong. Yay!!! I will get pics when they willingly come out. I took the rest of the eggs and candled and she has one slow hatcher but it is moving around in the egg. I tossed 2 eggs that are not alive and returned the last egg to Jewel and she quickly rolled it under her. Poor Jewel has not been off the nest for 3 days now. I hope by tomorrow the last egg will be hatched and she can get up.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor thing. it's such hard work hatching those babies. hope she gets a huge pile of yummies when she can finally get off those eggs!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are her babies. She will get lots of treats when she is done with her last egg, such a great Momma. I absolutely love the picture with the black and white chick and jewel that looks like it is whispering a secret to her.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute! My polish hatched out five chicks last week, and they are adorable little crosses. I put a variety of eggs under her when she went broody. Congrats!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

These are all 1/2 LF cochin but I have 3 other hens so they could be 1/2 Orpington or white rock. I think the chick that did not make it was full cochin.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

The last egg hatched. Yay for Jewel!!! I will post pics later today when it warms up.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, those are some great pics! She looks like she's doing a great job.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Jewel is a jewel, such a good chickie mama!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are pics from today. Jewel is so happy to be out and about with her chicks.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Also I have never seen her be so fierce, the rest of my flock is not allowed within 3ft of her chicks except my Rooster and he is allowed to be with them. Wow, Jewel can really be fierce everyone is keeping their distance. My rooster is also keeping them safe when Jewel is busy with another one and does not notice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

